
New study finds evidence that prestige increases testosterone levels in men - anastalaz
https://www.psypost.org/2018/06/new-study-finds-evidence-prestige-increases-testosterone-levels-men-51591
======
lawlessone
How human does the prestige have to be? I wonder could this affect also happen
with online gamers? possibly even with human vs CPU games?

